# Changing climate controls



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Is it the same motor or does the only switch control the fan speed?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure its the controls that do the fan speed. Also can someone maybe get me a picture of the connections on the back side of the 2013-2014 climate control controls.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm pretty sure its the controls that do the fan speed. Also can someone maybe get me a picture of the connections on the back side of the 2013-2014 climate control controls.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


If you are going to change the speed control why not look into fitting a rheostat to give infinite speed settings?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> If you are going to change the speed control why not look into fitting a rheostat to give infinite speed settings?


I don't need infinite 

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jun 23, 2013)

I remember earlier in the 2000s there was a resistor pack connected to the blower motor as well outside of the controls. I know this because it needed to get changed out every couple years because you would lose some of your speeds. Not sure if they still use them though.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yip yep yope ... man you need a wiring diagram to discern if it is even feasible , also I would think that all that you would need to replace is the potentometer that controls the fan speeds . I hope you like wiring . All Data .


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Blackhawk said:


> I remember earlier in the 2000s there was a resistor pack connected to the blower motor as well outside of the controls. I know this because it needed to get changed out every couple years because you would lose some of your speeds. Not sure if they still use them though.


This^^ U may have to look into getting a new blower motor resistor to match the extra fan speed. All that work tho for one more click?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> This^^ U may have to look into getting a new blower motor resistor to match the extra fan speed. All that work tho for one more click?


Acutely 2 more clicks and a not so confused blower motor. But ut seems to mch trouble.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Another aspect to this is the factory heated seats buttons. If the module is a direct swap, you could theoretically also swap in heated leather seats from a 2LT/LTZ and its ACC module with the factory heated seats buttons and have factory heated leather instead of having to go aftermarket. Its all a matter of if it will be a direct swap, or require additional work and possibly issues with the BCM module needing reprogramming.


----------



## jdaniels24 (Dec 26, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Another aspect to this is the factory heated seats buttons. If the module is a direct swap, you could theoretically also swap in heated leather seats from a 2LT/LTZ and its ACC module with the factory heated seats buttons and have factory heated leather instead of having to go aftermarket. Its all a matter of if it will be a direct swap, or require additional work and possibly issues with the BCM module needing reprogramming.


This is what I am trying to decipher as well! I spent an hour at the dealer today trying to figure it out. The body harness's for the interior seem to be the same. How would one go about programming the BCM?

Thanks
Jer


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The dealership may be able to reprogram it, if it even needs it. It might just be a part of the programming in all Cruzes, which is only used if the controls/heated seats are hooked up. Im sure someone here would know the answer.

Something that makes me think all of this would be plug and play are the heated mirrors. These have been shown to be plug and play with the correct door harness and parts installed; no BCM reprogram needed. I would love to swap in factory stock leather seats and the ACC module for heated seats into my ECO! This would be MUCH more preferable to going Katzkin and having to have aftermarket switches for heated seats.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/12992-how-add-heated-mirrors.html


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like they have the same connectors so I am going to buy this Monday and try it out.

2013 Chevy Cruze AC Heat Temperature Climate Control Manual Non Heated Seats | eBay


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking forward to the results! Keep us updated.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

FWIW, a dealer tech told me it could be swapped out directly but 2013 programming would need to be applied. 

Not sure if he's done it or what, but that's what he said needed to be done when the control heads are replaced. 

Nice price on that. I've got one I need to get my hands on when I've got a chance. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> FWIW, a dealer tech told me it could be swapped out directly but 2013 programming would need to be applied.
> 
> Not sure if he's done it or what, but that's what he said needed to be done when the control heads are replaced.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info I got thia idea from you lol.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was thinking of doing this to my 2012 eco, I'm thinking we may need to also swap the blower control module?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ordering tomorrow so we will see.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Orderd


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

If what I am seeing is correct, the blower module is the same across the board, it is a pwm module so it can almost do an infinite amount of speeds, Keep us posted


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I was interested in this mod, however I decided that I will add this to the list of reasons to upgrade to a 2015 cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I was interested in this mod, however I decided that I will add this to the list of reasons to upgrade to a 2015 cruze.


Don't do that unless they put a 1.6 or 2.0 in it that would be the only reason why id trade in.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Don't do that unless they put a 1.6 or 2.0 in it that would be the only reason why id trade in.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


I would be buying the diesel, I would already own one if it was offered in 2012.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I would be buying the diesel, I would already own one if it was offered in 2012.


I would only want one id it was a manual.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It will be here Tuesday so I will install it and see if it works if not then I will take her to the dealership and have them reprogram the module.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Came in today but you will need to have it reprogrammed. But it goes all the way to speed 4 and then just turns off on 5 and 6.
Will add more photos if needed.
*
Excuse the mess please sorry didn't clean up.*


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I hope it is possible to have re-programmed..I would love to get this done..I hate the "2" speeds we currently have




H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Came in today but you will need to have it reprogrammed. But it goes all the way to speed 4 and then just turns off on 5 and 6.
> Will add more photos if needed.
> *
> Excuse the mess please sorry didn't clean up.*
> ...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AVCruze12 said:


> I hope it is possible to have re-programmed..I would love to get this done..I hate the "2" speeds we currently have


It is able to be done i will have it done next week.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its going to cosr me $121.00 to reprogram it but that's alwith my discount.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Its going to cosr me $121.00 to reprogram it but that's alwith my discount.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Dang that seems rather expensive. Props on paving the way on this mod tho. What is it gonna cost u all said and done?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Dang that seems rather expensive. Props on paving the way on this mod tho. What is it gonna cost u all said and done?


$190

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder if you could do the same thing with the heated seats climate control module, aka swap in the factory heated seats climate control module and factory heated seats and it actually work (with programming).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> I wonder if you could do the same thing with the heated seats climate control module, aka swap in the factory heated seats module and factory heated seats and it actually work (with programming).


I would assume so because it recognized it was tjere without a reprogram I didn't wanna try and find heated cloth if it even exsitst.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Heated cloth is possible, you would need donor leather seats from a wrecker and start from there. If it's the same as my Subaru with intact airbags and power motors I paid $215 a seat freight. The price isn't that bad to get 6 speed setings w/o trading in on a new car.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Heated cloth is possible, you would need donor leather seats from a wrecker and start from there. If it's the same as my Subaru with intact airbags and power motors I paid $215 a seat freight. The price isn't that bad to get 6 speed setings w/o trading in on a new car.


On Ebay right now looking for donor seats.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was looking at places that parted out wrecked cars.

This was it but I haven't used them that many times to say they are the best of the best.

http://www.pamsauto.com/


*EDIT* no leather seats but have fuel pumps for eco swap.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I found a place that will do the re-program for $75 instead of $120 yay so all together will be $140.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I get the climate control module flashed today.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Back to the idea tank re-flash didn't work.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Back to the idea tank re-flash didn't work.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Did they load 2012 or 2013 software?

If they look it up solely by VIN code it definitely won't work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to talk to them when I go get it.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

They say they can't flash for a 13 on a 12

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> They say they can't flash for a 13 on a 12
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


Can't...or won't?

It sounds like all they did was flash the stock program to it.

You need to ask if you can talk to the technician himself, explain what you've done, and ask that he update the software to a 2013 version (the radio should be the same). They can go around putting the VIN number of the car into the system and just select a 2013 Cruze 1LT model for the climate control/radio software package.

That's pretty much word-for-word what the tech I talked to said. Just seems that many of them don't really "think outside the box".


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So to flash the module they need a 2013 vin number so I am going to do some more research oh well we needed a test dummy lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Can't...or won't?
> 
> It sounds like all they did was flash the stock program to it.
> 
> ...


Well they kinda don't like me at this dealership anyways have had so many problems with them on my warranty work so I stay away from them as much as possible I will be getting in touch with a friend of a friend that has a Tech 2.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Keep us updated...this SHOULD work! 

I need to find a friend with those kinda connections...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea he used to work that the Dealership a long time ago now he works with me the shop I work at but we don't need a Tech 2 which sucks lol.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So to flash the module they need a 2013 vin number so I am going to do some more research oh well we needed a test dummy lol.


Did you ever get a final resolution on this? I am looking at purchasing a 2LT heated seat optioned climate control module and would also have the VIN from the donor if needed. I have the seats already installed, and all works except the heated portion. I would like to go factory, but I have also found some heated seat round rocker switches if I have to.


----------

